# 3g opaque?



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

i don't like the feel to the 3g opaque. any other suggestions?


----------



## ryandamartini (Aug 22, 2014)

infinitees2014 said:


> i don't like the feel to the 3g opaque. any other suggestions?


If you're working with inkjet on dark fabrics, this is the best as far as print results. The next option would fall to laser jet transfers using white toner or maybe direct to garment.


----------



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

i am using an inkjet. what about "dark jet"? whats your opinion about that product?


----------



## ryandamartini (Aug 22, 2014)

To print onto dark fabrics you have to use white ink or toner. When using papers, an opaque layer is used to simulate a white background to print on which is what allows the print to work on dark colors. It is for this reason you have a heavier hand with opaque paper.


----------



## ryandamartini (Aug 22, 2014)

With that said, the hand will be similar with inkjet papers. I don't think you'll find much if any improvement among brands for dark shirts on the matter of a lighter hand.


----------

